# Is there a flat pedal shoe with a stiffer sole?



## V8Interceptor (Aug 24, 2014)

I ride my Five 10 Freeriders, and I like the grip, but notice that they're tearing up the soles of my feet. I wear thick wool socks in attempt to save my feet, and figured my pins on my pedals were too high. However when I was riding my beater bike this evening with some crappy flats, with no pins, my feet still hurt like crazy. I realized that the my Freeriders were taco'ing against the pedals. Is there any stiffer flat pedal shoes with a stiffer sole? Maybe this will save my feet when I throw the power down!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The Specialized 2FO seem to have the right amount of stiffness for my size 13 and I am no lightweight. They have been holding up well.

Lots of good deals on the original 2FO now since the next gen was just released. They do run small I had to go one size up.


BTW: the 1992 Trek 800 Antelope was my first MTB as well :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottieM8 (Apr 3, 2015)

Five ten Impacts have a stiff sole. They are heavy duty and withstand a beating. Grip is amazing on them also. The 2FO aren't as grippy, but nothing is as grippy as Five Ten.


----------



## Cuyuna (May 14, 2017)

I find my 5.10s to be plenty stiff. I've ridden my Chesters with my Giro Rumbles and don't find them functionally stiffer than my Freeriders. I can't envision how 5.10s would taco on a good, appropriately-sized pedal if the foot position on the pedal is correct.


----------



## idividebyzero (Sep 25, 2014)

Are your pedals too small? One Up composite pedals are huge and good for big feet. Otherwise, last gen Specialized 2FOs were said to be too stiff for most people, so if you need a really stiff shoe thats probably the one to get.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

idividebyzero said:


> Are your pedals too small?


This.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

idividebyzero said:


> Are your pedals too small?


Definitely one possible factor.

OP, what's your shoe size? I wear a 12 US/46 EUR and a big pedal helps out a TON. For me, pedal width is more important than length. DMR Vault pedals (105x105mm platform area) are about a minimum size for me, IMO.

Also, Freerider Contacts and Freerider Pros are both stiffer than the regular Freerider. I found the Pros to be a bit too stiff for me, but the Contacts are a nice middle ground.


----------



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

I have the same problem. I have Freeriders (size 11) and Shimano Saint pedals. After several miles it feels like my foot bones are flexing around the pedal, causing my feet to hurt. I am 200 # and can put some wattage down. Especially if I've been on my feet all day at work, then ride after I get off. The way I solved the problem is by going back to clipless. CC was blowing out Shimano XTR race pedals for like $80, and I ordered some Sidi Dominator 7 Mega shoes. Pretty happy so far. The shoes fit really good and have super stiff soles.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hollis Prince (Nov 17, 2015)

I bought some FiveTen Impacts, but they are so bulky and heavy I haven't worn them on the bike. I'm gonna save them for DH shuttle runs I guess. Awesome shoes, just too bulky for the type of riding I do . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## root (Jan 24, 2006)

Just picked upa pair of Freerider Pros to replace my aging McKaskil Freeriders. Noticed they are lighter and stiffer, but fit almost exactly the same. Swapped in Sole insole. Rode five days, first day was epic 8 hour ride with 5700' climb! Later in week it got rainy and i kept using them, with the Mckaskills i would switch out as much didnt want to ride them to n rain. Was pleasantly surprised that the Pros didnt become water slogged clown shoe feeling and dried out decently fast.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

As much as I like 5.10, I've always found the regular Freeriders to be too soft and flexy for serious rides. I've been on a pair of Contacts this season and they are a big improvement. Apparently they had some de-lam issues with them last year, but mine are holding up really well so far.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Not sure how stiff the new Shimanos are but I like the look and will try with a footbed. I'm with you, there just aren't enough options of flat shoes with real ergonomic structure and sole stiffness for people who pedal. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## stripes (Sep 6, 2016)

DriverB said:


> Not sure how stiff the new Shimanos are but I like the look and will try with a footbed. I'm with you, there just aren't enough options of flat shoes with real ergonomic structure and sole stiffness for people who pedal.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


So much this. I have to get custom orthotics anyway for my flat flat and I'm getting a pair made specifically for my 5.10 impacts.

My pedals aren't too short either, but I ride midfoot so I need to make sure I'm not aggravating my foot.


----------



## Davos808 (Jul 17, 2016)

I find the pros strike a great middle ground between the freerider (flexy, thin) and impact vxi (cushioned but less feel).

Much prefer them to the freerider for more techy riding better comfort through the rough, drops, jumps etc

+1 for the vaults - great platform nice concave


----------

